

Ask HN: SMS marketing tool – need feedback - centdev

Looking to get feedback on our newly launched SMS marketing tool for small to medium size businesses.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dealora.com&#x2F;
======
centdev
clickable link: [https://dealora.com/](https://dealora.com/)

